# Top Gun 2: Tom Cruise kündigt die Fortsetzung offiziell an



## Kira345 (24. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun 2: Tom Cruise kündigt die Fortsetzung offiziell an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Top Gun 2: Tom Cruise kündigt die Fortsetzung offiziell an*


----------



## weazz1980 (24. Mai 2017)

Wird auch verdammt nochmal Zeit für einen neuen Fliegerfilm.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Mai 2017)

Top Gun war ein extrem ikonischer Film mit herausragenden Figuren auch gerade bei den Gegenspielern und unglaublichem coolness Faktor sowie der damals wahnsinnigen Cinematografie und dem tollen Soundtrack. 

Ich weiß nicht so recht, Tom Cruise und Val Kilmer als beste Kumpel die miteinander Konkurrieren und als Ausbilder bei Top Gun fungieren ist bestimmt mehr oder minder gesetzt. Der alte Film drehte sich aber gerade um die jungen Kampfpiloten und ich habe irgendwie so Zweifel, dass sie es schaffen noch einmal so ikonische Figuren zu schaffen, insbesondere wenn ihnen nicht der gesamte Fokus gilt. Vom geänderten Zeitgeist mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Gast201803192 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich würde keine Fortsetzung Drehen. Warum nichts gänzlich neues oder wird befürchtet das ein Film ohne große Schauspieler floppen wird? Allein die Serie startup zeigt das es gute neue jungdarsteller gibt


----------



## MrFob (24. Mai 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... Vom geänderten Zeitgeist mal ganz abgesehen.



Das kannst du laut sagen. Hab den Film nie gesehen gehabt, bis letztes Jahr, da kam er bei Amazon Prime dazu und ich dacht, ich muesste ihn mir doch mal anschauen. Ich gebe dir zwar Recht was die Cinematography angeht, da ist echt so einiges spektakulaeres dabei, aber ansonsten konnte ich mir den Film kaum anschauen. Die Figuren haben mich allesamt total abgestossen, diese ganzen schleimigen arroganten Piloten-Arschloecher. 

Auch dem 80er Jahre Soundtrack kann ich heute nix mehr abgewinnen. 

Wenn sie einen neuen Fliegerfilm machen wollen, gerne aber da muesste dann schon was mdoerneres kommen, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Mai 2017)

@ MrFob:

Haha, ja, so würde es mir sicher auch gehen, wenn ich den Film damals nicht geschaut und keinen Bezug zu hätte. Aber damals, in den 80ern, da war das schon ein herausragendes Ereignis und auch wenn ich ihn sicher 20 Jahre nicht gesehen habe, und auch nicht vorhabe ihn noch mal zu schauen, er hat halt einen durchaus besonderen Platz auch in meiner Filmhistorie. (Ist ein wenig wie mit alten Spielen, lieber nicht noch mal zocken, die Erinnerung ist oftmals viel schöner als die Realität aus heutiger Sicht, da bewahre ich lieber die gute Erinnerung).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Mai 2017)

Sorry aber was soll das ?
Hollywood hat echt massive Phantasielosigkeit !

Jagdflieger werden in ihren Job nicht älter als Mitte 40, danach ist Ruhestand angesagt.

Was für Rollen sollen also da gespielt werden ?
Papa Piloten im Ruhestand die irgendwie ihre Söhne retten die was verpatzt haben ?

Ein neuer Fliegerfilm gut und schön, aber ein Sequel geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## redneck33 (26. Mai 2017)

Wir werden Tom Cruise bestimmt auch noch ihn Far Cry 5 sehen. )


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2017)

Bitte nicht wenns genau so ne Scheisse mit gelackten Affen wie Baywatch wird.... heute wird doch im Film und im Spielesektor nur noch Kommerzscheisse produziert...


----------

